# Flugsimulationen



## DerSitzRiese (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, wer zock was in dieser Richtung? Ob Ziv oder Mil is egal.

Wer kann mir was empfehlen? Wo gibt es Demos?

Allgemeine Diskussion zum Thema hier rein.


----------



## StellaNor (13. Dezember 2007)

Fs-x


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Dezember 2007)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Fs-x



ich auch, aber bis jetzt nur die Demo


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich zock ab und zu mal Lock On.
Das Spiel ist eine Militär-Simulation (Das fliegen von Passagier bzw. Unterschallflugzeugen im allgemeinen ist nich so mein Ding). Das Spiel ist von 2003, die Grafik ist recht hübsch. Mein alter XP2600+ mit GF6600GT hat das nicht flüssig zum laufen bekommen. Ich habs mir für 7 oder 8 Euro gekauft vor ca 6 Monaten. Hier ein Demodownloadlink http://www.ubi.com/DE/Downloads/Info.aspx?dlId=450
heir noch ein Bewertungslink http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=265260
Was dort steht stimmt es ist wirklich sehr schwer zu steuern, weils halt sehr Realitätsnah ist und es gibt sehr viele Tastenkombinationen usw. 
MFG


----------



## d00mfreak (14. Dezember 2007)

Die IL-2 Serie ist auch nicht schlecht. Setzt allerdings voraus, dass du das WWII-Szenario magst, die Grafik ist auch nicht mehr die allerbeste.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. Dezember 2007)

WWII Szenario ist top. Ich mag Dogfights mit der MG. Dieses "Quadrate anvisieren und Rakete los" gefällt mir weniger.


----------



## d00mfreak (14. Dezember 2007)

Dann kann ich sie nur empfehlen  Insgesamt gibt es drei: IL-2 Sturmovik, IL-2 Forgotten Battles und deren Nachfolger Pacific Fighters. Dürften mittlerweile alle für nen Spottpreis zu haben sein.


----------



## Alan_Shore (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin im wahren Leben stolzer Besitzer einer PPL-C (GPL) inkl. TMG Berechtigung. Wenn das Wetter schlecht ist, dann spiele ich FSX.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. Dezember 2007)

Das SP2 für FSX ist raus. Hat es schon einer ausprobiert? Wie sind die optischen Unterschiede? Performanceunterschiede? 

IL-2 hab ich mir geholt. Ist sehr gut. Brauch nur noch nen bisl Eingewöhnungszeit


----------



## Alan_Shore (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe das Accelartion Pack drauf, da isses mit drinne. Beeindruckend, er ist deutlich in der Performance gestiegen und der Schattenwurf im Cockpit und die Wasserdarstellungen sind auch besser geworden.


----------



## der Jo (20. Dezember 2007)

Habe auch IL2, muss aber sagen das ich es nie viel gespielt habe...

empfehlen kann ich dir den Microsoft Combat Flight sim 3
sehr schöne grafik (ist halt auch schon 3 jahre alt) eine dynamische Kampagne und n haufen Flugzeuge...

alles sehr realistisch, aber eben auf "leicht" noch einsteigerfreundlich.

es können sowohl Jäger als auch Bomberkampagnen gespielt werden.

achja:

Die Ju-88 mit 57mm Panzerjagdgeschütz rockt einfach nur im Luftkampf (wenn man denn mal trifft)


----------



## PCGH_Chris (21. Dezember 2007)

Fsx Sp2


----------



## d00mfreak (21. Dezember 2007)

Hab ich grad entdeckt:
http://www.winfuture.de/news,36554.html

Einen Flugsimulator unter GPL. Mal ausprobieren.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (22. Dezember 2007)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Hab ich grad entdeckt:
> http://www.winfuture.de/news,36554.html
> 
> Einen Flugsimulator unter GPL. Mal ausprobieren.



mal schauen, bin grad am saugen.

Weiß einer was sonst noch so in der Entwicklung ist? Wann kommt mal wieder eine neue Flugsimulation raus.


----------



## Jor-El (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich persönlich warte auf Storm of War: The Battle of Britain.
Hier mal nen Link zu aktuellen Screenshots und nem Interview mit dem genialen Oleg Maddox.
http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/7871043264/m/4641029783#5471078416


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. Dezember 2007)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Ich persönlich warte auf Storm of War: The Battle of Britain.
> Hier mal nen Link zu aktuellen Screenshots und nem Interview mit dem genialen Oleg Maddox.
> http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/7871043264/m/4641029783#5471078416




Das sieht auf jedenfall schon mal sehr interessant aus. Endlich mal Bodentexturen die nicht erst ab 10000m annehmbar aussehen. Und das WWII Thema gefällt mir auch. Wann soll das denn rauskommen?


----------



## Mike1 (23. Dezember 2007)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Das sieht auf jedenfall schon mal sehr interessant aus. Endlich mal Bodentexturen die nicht erst ab 10000m annehmbar aussehen. Und das WWII Thema gefällt mir auch. Wann soll das denn rauskommen?


dafür könnte es doch für Flightgear auch bald Mods geben...GPL ruleZ ja schliesslich


----------



## Jor-El (23. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich soll es schon Ende 2007 erschienen sein aber vll. wird es ja etwas mit 2008. Kannst ja mit beten.


----------



## blueman (27. Dezember 2007)

Kennt einer ne Seite für FSX Acceleration die Addons haben. Neue Flugzeuge ect.

danke


----------



## Jor-El (27. Dezember 2007)

www.aerosoft.de
Ist aber kostenpflichtig aber ansonsten gute Dinger dabei.

http://www.flightxpress.de/
Viel Freeware und Tests zum Beispiel zu den Aerosoft Addons.


----------



## Masher (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich zocke Falcon 4.0 Allied Force...ein mega geiles game, jedoch extrem schwer zu erlernen.....eine realitätsnähere flug-simu gibts nicht....allerdings fliegt man eben nur die Falcon (Überschall)....Das Handbuch hat stolze 710 Seiten und falls du das Game mit der Tastatur zocken möchtest bist du entweder verrückt oder dir ist echt fad, da jede Taste 4 Funktionen hat....und auch wirklich jede auf der Tastatur! Trotzdem finde ich das Game genial, vor allem der Start einer Maschine ist genial!
mfg
Links:
http://www.graphsim.de/falcon/ ---< Hersteller-Site
http://www.gamers.at/?ID=1301&SHOWKONTENT=1 ---< Test
http://www.amazon.de/Application-Systems-Heidelberg-Falcon-4-0/dp/B000AMW7W2 ---< Der Preis ist etwas hoch....ich habe das Game vor 1 Jahr um 20 gekauft^^


----------



## blueman (27. Dezember 2007)

Jor-El schrieb:


> www.aerosoft.de
> Ist aber kostenpflichtig aber ansonsten gute Dinger dabei.
> 
> http://www.flightxpress.de/
> Viel Freeware und Tests zum Beispiel zu den Aerosoft Addons.



Danke schön! Mal schauen, ob was schönes dabei ist^^


----------



## Bang0o (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab FS98 FS2002 und FS2004
Momentan ist mein FS04 Ordner um die 25GB gross. Lauter Addons usw., davon nur eines gekauft. Die meisten hab ich von Freeware Seiten. Die Grafik sieht zwar netmehr dolle aus aber ich hab kein Geld für FSX.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. Januar 2008)

will zufällig einer sein FS-X verkaufen? bzw wo bekomme ich es günstig (legal)?


----------



## GFC-135 (21. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute

Mein Erster Beitrag hier 

Also Ich Zocke mittlerweile seit 3 Jahren MS Flightsim. .... allerdings erst seit November07 FSX und das Online, bin Pilot in einer Virtuellen Fluggesellschaft, was sehr Aufwendig ist, aber riesig Spass macht, da es dort eben euch Kontroller gibt, die den Luftverkehr überwachen, und auch Gefunkt wir, eben Get Real .....

Wer mal was genaues wissen möchte einfach mal melden, helfe gerne weiter 

Gruss GFC-135

P.S. GFC steht für German-Flightcenter


----------



## Bang0o (25. Januar 2008)

GFC-135 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Mein Erster Beitrag hier
> 
> ...


Nett 
Gibt es eigentlich noch Server für FS2004?


----------



## Alan_Shore (25. Januar 2008)

Wenn Ihr alle so Flugverrückt seid, warum macht Ihr das den nicht zu Eurem Hobby.

Ich habe wie oben geschrieben eine Segelfluglizenz und eine Motorseglerlizenz. Im Verein ist die Sache nicht sehr teuer. Ich z.B. komme mit rund 50 EUR im Monat aus und fliege dafür entweder 1 Stunde Motorsegler oder runde 4 Stunden mit dem Segelflugzeug. Es ist einfach genial in 3000 Metern unter einer Wolkenstraße mit bis zu 280 km/h entlang zu donnern. 

Im Verein kostet die Ausbildnung zum Segelflugzeugführer je nach dem wie man sich anstellt und wie man seine Zeit plant ca. 1800 - 2800 EUR. Ich persönlich habe mit allen Gebühren, wie z.B: Fliegerärztliche Untersuchung, Sprechfunkzeugnis, Prüfungsgebühren 2300 EUR bezahlt. Für den Motorsegelerschein bzw. das Upgrade habe ich nochmal 750 EUR bezahlt.
Beruflich war ich sehr eingespannt, sodass ich für alles 5 Jahre gebraucht habe, in der Regel schafft man es aber auch in 2 Saisons also 2 Jahre.

Wer Infos braucht kann sich gerne mal bei mir melden.


----------



## memphis@Mg (25. Januar 2008)

hier@gfc auch german geredet oder NUR englisch?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Januar 2008)

memphis@Mg schrieb:


> hier@gfc auch german geredet oder NUR englisch?



wtf?


----------



## CentaX (27. Januar 2008)

Ich spiel jetzt auch FS-X...
Meine Frage: Woher kriegt man kleine Addons wie Flugzeuge?
Ich hab eine Seite gefunden, allerdings kostet es da 5 im Monat^^
Sollte umsonst sein...
Ich hätt gern so ne schöne kleine Überschallmaschiene


----------



## Tommy_Lee (27. Januar 2008)

Jo daran bin ich auch Interessiert, also bitte gleich mit angaben, wie man die Datein ins Spiel einfügen muss.
Ich danke im Vorraus. Man könnte ja zusammen einen PCGamesHardware Server ins Leben rufen und darauf dann ein Original Fluglinien Unternehmen gründen. Weil meine Internetverbindung nur eine 2000 ist, macht sich schlecht wenn ich Server machen würde, mehr ist in meinem Dorf "Berlin" nicht drin. 

mfg

Tom


----------



## CentaX (27. Januar 2008)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Jo daran bin ich auch Interessiert, also bitte gleich mit angaben, wie man die Datein ins Spiel einfügen muss.
> Ich danke im Vorraus. Man könnte ja zusammen einen PCGamesHardware Server ins Leben rufen und darauf dann ein Original Fluglinien Unternehmen gründen. Weil meine Internetverbindung nur eine 2000 ist, macht sich schlecht wenn ich Server machen würde, mehr ist in meinem Dorf "Berlin" nicht drin.
> 
> mfg
> ...



Wo genau wohnst du denn?
Ich wohn in Neukölln/Buckow/Nahe 'An den Achterhöfen' und hab auch nur 2k -.-
Komisch ist, das meine 350m entfernte Schule mindestens 12.000 hat...
Auf einem Rechner (und es waren bestimmt gleichzeitig 20 im Netz!) hatte ich bei nem speedtest ungefähr 8000kbit/s...


----------



## PCGH_Chris (28. Januar 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Ich spiel jetzt auch FS-X...
> Meine Frage: Woher kriegt man kleine Addons wie Flugzeuge?
> Ich hab eine Seite gefunden, allerdings kostet es da 5 im Monat^^
> Sollte umsonst sein...
> Ich hätt gern so ne schöne kleine Überschallmaschiene




http://avsim.com/

Geniale Seite, ist nur recht aufwendig, sich mit den ganzen Einträgen auseinanderzusetzen.

Ach ja und für den Flugverkehr empfehle ich http://world-of-ai.com/ oder Ultimate Traffic (kostet aber ca. 30 Euro)


----------



## CentaX (28. Januar 2008)

Hm, ich hab mir jetzt nen Flieger eingefügt (Dassault Mirage F1.CG) und immer wenn ich den Flieger auswähle kommt folgendes: 
Die Anweisung in ''0x20c6a07e'' verweist auf Speicher in 0x0fa28784''
Der Vorgang ''read''...blabla... nicht durchgeführt werden -.-
Kanns dran liegen dass ich nicht das SP2 für den installiert habe?
Edit: Bei nem Eurofighter gehts... ist aber nur ne Demo- Version -.-


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. Januar 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Wo genau wohnst du denn?
> Ich wohn in Neukölln/Buckow/Nahe 'An den Achterhöfen' und hab auch nur 2k -.-
> Komisch ist, das meine 350m entfernte Schule mindestens 12.000 hat...
> Auf einem Rechner (und es waren bestimmt gleichzeitig 20 im Netz!) hatte ich bei nem speedtest ungefähr 8000kbit/s...




ich wohn in Treptow (Baumschulenweg) und habe um die 6000 anliegen.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (28. Januar 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab mir jetzt nen Flieger eingefügt (Dassault Mirage F1.CG) und immer wenn ich den Flieger auswähle kommt folgendes:
> Die Anweisung in ''0x20c6a07e'' verweist auf Speicher in 0x0fa28784''
> Der Vorgang ''read''...blabla... nicht durchgeführt werden -.-
> Kanns dran liegen dass ich nicht das SP2 für den installiert habe?
> Edit: Bei nem Eurofighter gehts... ist aber nur ne Demo- Version -.-




Ich würds erstmal mit Standardtakt versuchen. Kann aber auch an dem Flieger liegen; ich hatte schon ein paar Mal den Fall, dass ein File für FSX ausgewiesen war, das definitiv nur mit FS2004 lief.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Februar 2008)

An alle Il-2 Flieger.

ich hab die Complete Edition. Diese ist "werksmäßig" auf die Version 4.04 gepatcht.
Um Online zu spielen benötige ich aber die Version 4.08. Diese gibt es auch an verschiedenen Stellen zum download. Doch kann man diese nur über die Version 4.07 installieren. Diese Version (4.07) wiederum finde ich nirgendwo.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Bang0o (11. Februar 2008)

Du hast (wie in xfire besprochen nur die complete edition, ohne 1946 welche bei 4.05 aufhört.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Februar 2008)

Also nochmal für alle Interessierten. Um IL-2 online spielen zu können ist dringend "IL-2 1946" notwendig. Für die "alten" Versionen gibt es so gut wie keine Server mehr.
Die "Complete Edition" ist leider nicht complete


----------



## Raa (14. Februar 2008)

Man könnte auch versuchen einen Clan für den FSX aufzumachen. Als Kunstflugstaffel sozusagen. Ich selbst fliege seit meinem 10. Lebensjahr im FS und habe ein Typerating auf diverse Typen gemacht.(F-5, 737-800W, 747-400, 777-300 und A321) Ich fände das richtig cool, wenn man mit einer Kunstflugstaffel wie die Red Arrows durch die Gegend fliegen könnte.


----------



## redsok (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Flugsimulationen, warum nicht WB oder AH?*

Wundert mich, dass bislang niemand die beiden besten WWII Simulationen erwähnt hat: *War Birds* und *Aces High*. 
Beide können off-line oder im on-line Modus gespielt werden und haben weltweite Beteiligung. Bei welchem der beiden man sich engagiert, ist Geschmacksache, was die Flugmodelle, Schadensmodelle, Arenaeinstellungen und die Community betrifft.
In beiden geht es grundsätzlich um Luftkampf mit Flugzeugen des zweiten Weltkrieges. 
Natürlich muß man erst mal das (virtuelle) Fliegen erlernen - erst wenn man das beherrscht, kann man sich in die Luftschlacht stürzen.

*War Birds III 2007 *

*Main Page, Download:* http://www.totalsims.com/
*Forum:* http://forum2.totalsims.com/
*Download und Off-line:* keine Kosten
*On-line Spiel:* 4 Wochen kostenlos, dann Kosten ca.  10 im Monat
*Bemerkungen:* Hat die kleinere überschaubare Community, steht kurz vor einem größeren Update.

*Aces High II*

*Main Page, Download:* http://www.hitechcreations.com/frindex.html
*Forum:* http://forums.hitechcreations.com/forums/
*Download und Off-line:* keine Kosten
*On-line Spiel:* 14 Tage kostenlos, dann ca.  10 im Monat
*Bemerkungen:* Derzeit die besseren Flugmodelle (FMs) und die bessere Grafik, benötigt aber auch den besseren Rechner.


Habe selbst einen Account bei beiden Spielen und stehe für weitere Auskünfte/Bewertungen gern zur Verfügung.


----------



## potzblitz (16. Februar 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Ich spiel jetzt auch FS-X...
> Meine Frage: Woher kriegt man kleine Addons wie Flugzeuge?
> Ich hab eine Seite gefunden, allerdings kostet es da 5 im Monat^^
> Sollte umsonst sein...
> Ich hätt gern so ne schöne kleine Überschallmaschiene



Ich lade hier runter: http://www.simviation.com/fsxmilitary8.htm


----------



## potzblitz (13. April 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Also nochmal für alle Interessierten. Um IL-2 online spielen zu können ist dringend "IL-2 1946" notwendig. Für die "alten" Versionen gibt es so gut wie keine Server mehr.
> Die "Complete Edition" ist leider nicht complete



Hab die IL2 Goldedition, ist die gleich zu setzen mit der Complete Edition? Gibt es Profile für die Steuerung z.B. Gamepad xbox?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. April 2008)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Hab die IL2 Goldedition ist die gleich zu setzen mit der Complete Edition ? Gibt es Pofile für die Steuerung (Gamepad xbox)?



ja, die Gold ist sowas wie die Complete Edition.

Ob es Profile gibt weiß ich leider nicht. Zocke nur mit Joystick.

Um Online zu zocken ist der Hyperlobby Client zu empfehlen. Damit kann man  komfortabel Server suchen. ->  http://hyperfighter.sk/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=2&orderby=dateA


----------



## Bang0o (14. April 2008)

ich zock öfters am we clanmässig il2 
da haben wir unseren eigenen server (Name: Sturmschnuelze)
oder sind auf 101_Missions 
added mich doch einfach in der hyperlobby (Name: (83)Bang0o)


----------



## potzblitz (17. April 2008)

Bekomme mein IL2 Gold nicht mehr zum Laufen! Warum? Wegen Vista SP1 ? Hab es im Kompatibilitätsmodus XP SP2 gestellt. CD/DVD wird angesprochen Auflösung wechselt 1600/1200 und das war´s!
*
Kann mir einer Helfen!
* 
Spielt einer von euch auf der Playstation 3 Blazing Angels 2 ?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Juli 2008)

wann kommt mal wieder was neues für PC raus?


IL2 Birds of Prey kommt ja leider nicht auf PC 

Aktuelle Videos und Trailer bei 4players.de: Demos, Patches, Videos und Trailer für PC, Playstation 2, XBox, Gamecube, Sony PSP, Nintendo DS und Nokia NGage


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. September 2008)

*Push*


----------



## PCGH_Chris (10. September 2008)

Ich habe ein bisschen mit http://www.flightgear.org gespielt, aber so richtig prickelnd ist das nicht. Am nervigsten ist, dass man keine Option für die Shortcuts des FSX hat. Dennoch viel Potenzial...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. September 2008)

hier gibt es ein paar nette Fluggeräte zum Download Flight Simulator X - Fanpage


----------



## blaubär (18. September 2008)

Hey Jungs,
im Januar 2009 soll H.A.W.X. rauskommen, allerdings mehr Arcademäßig. Laut Website soll das game zwar auch realistisch sein, aber eben keine knüppelharte Simulation. Ich bin gespannt was dabei herauskommt.


----------



## CentaX (18. September 2008)

Jo, ich find, HAWX hört sich ziemlich geil an... Wenns nur schon da wäre 
Großes danke @DerSitzRiese: Ich kram grad den FSX wieder aus, nur wegen dieser seite


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. September 2008)

hat jemand Erfahrung mit PILOTs FS Global X 2008 (FSX+FS2004)

ist das Teil sein Geld wert?


----------



## mad1977 (28. September 2008)

blaubär schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> im Januar 2009 soll H.A.W.X. rauskommen, allerdings mehr Arcademäßig. Laut Website soll das game zwar auch realistisch sein, aber eben keine knüppelharte Simulation. Ich bin gespannt was dabei herauskommt.



hi

ja daruaf freu ich mich auch schon. das intro sieht schon mal spannend aus


----------



## potzblitz (16. Oktober 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> hat jemand Erfahrung mit PILOTs FS Global X 2008 (FSX+FS2004)
> 
> ist das Teil sein Geld wert?



Das würde mich auch mal Intressieren!

Gibt es für den FSX eigentlich eine bestimmte Benchmark Szene/Sequenz  Wollte mal meine neue 4870 1GB damit testen und dann auch mal Vergleichswerte ins Forum stellen!


----------



## PCGH_Chris (17. Oktober 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> hat jemand Erfahrung mit PILOTs FS Global X 2008 (FSX+FS2004)
> 
> ist das Teil sein Geld wert?



Habe keine direkte Erfahrung damit, aber einige Meshes scheint es auch als Freeware zu geben, unter anderem hier Flight Simulator FSX Freeware Global Terrain Mesh Project. Dann gab es noch einen kostenlosen "Alpenmesh" (bitte mal danach googlen, finde ich auf die Schnelle nicht). Gerade in den Alpen dürfte das besonders schön aussehen. 

Könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, dass es bei echten Meshes Probleme mit manchen Flughäfen gibt, da deren Höhendaten eventuell an das "falsche" Mesh des FSX angepasst sind.



potzblitz schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Gibt es für den FSX eigentlich eine bestimmte Benchmark Szene/Sequenz  Wollte mal meine neue 4870 1GB damit testen und dann auch mal Vergleichswerte ins Forum stellen!



Ich hatte für das Heft mal ein paar Benchmarks mit einem eigenen Spielstand gemacht (Anflug auf EDDF). Du solltest aber beim Laden des Spielstandes unbedingt jedesmal die Grafikoptionen kontrollieren. Einige werden offenbar zusammen mit dem Spielstand gespeichert und werden dann automatisch angewandt.

Alternativ kannst du auch eine der Missionen benchen, zum Beispiel Anflug auf Sitka, das hat glaube ich Tomshardware gemacht. Ist aber m. E. witzlos, da ja gerade AI-Traffic, Autogen und die Flughäfen die Framerate CPU-seitig nach unten ziehen. (Die Grafikkarte kotzt glaube ich bei der Wolkendarstellung)


----------



## muertel (7. November 2008)

DCS Black Shark in Rußland releast, Anfang 2009 werden wir wohl auch in den Genuß kommen


Promo Video: YouTube - DCS: Black Shark Promo Video


Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. November 2008)

muertel schrieb:


> DCS Black Shark in Rußland releast, Anfang 2009 werden wir wohl auch in den Genuß kommen
> 
> 
> Promo Video: YouTube - DCS: Black Shark Promo Video
> ...




bis auf die Bodentexturen ganz lecker


----------



## Flotter Geist (10. November 2008)

Hab von dem Spiel noch nichts gehört,sieht aber mal richtig geil aus!


----------



## muertel (10. November 2008)

Das ist der "Nachfolger" zu Lock On: Modern Air Combat Simulation 


Eigentlich als Addon geplant, wurde soviel am Spiel geändert, dass sich das Studio dazu entschlossen hat, seine ganze Energie der detailreichsten und der derzeit maximal möglichen Sim zu widmen... und das ist Ihnen ganz gut gelungen: 6DOF Cockpit, voll klickbar, realistische Navigation, GPS, voll simulierter Bordcomputer (der auch abstürzen kann  vielleicht kann man das Teil sogar übertakten, harhar ^^), usw. usw...

Im Laufe der Jahre werden weitere Flugzeuge kommen, das nächste ist sicher die A10, dann folgen MIG29, SU27 sowie ziemlich sicher ein Apache 


Nachdem ich viele aufregende Stunden in LockOn verbracht habe, freue ich mich schon extrem auf den Hai ^^


Nachtrag: Wahrscheinlich erstes "Lebenszeichen" der neuen Maschine, der A-10C Warthog -> Airforce Piloten beim Training:

http://www.lockonforum.de/thread.php?threadid=4217&sid=f329901367c6eb9719dc6d523fcf71cb

Hier sieht man mal, was für eine Sim die Jungs da abliefern ^^


nochmal edit  : zwei Bilder in ordentlicher Auflösung

http://www.af.mil/shared/media/photodb/photos/081103-F-8477M-196.jpg
http://www.af.mil/shared/media/photodb/photos/081103-F-8477M-219.jpg


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Januar 2009)

*wiederbeleb* 

gibt es was Neues im FlugSimbereich?


----------



## potzblitz (24. Januar 2009)

Hatte mir für den FS X das Add-on Military Collection 2008 geholt, habe aber damit ein Problem. Alle Maschinen sind durchsichtig bzw. nur weiß! Wird wohl irgendeine Einstellsache in dem Grafikmenü sein, das aber erstmal finden, da die Maschinen vom FS normal dargestellt werden.

Hab mir zu Weihnachten ne Xbox360 gegönnt, eigentlich nur wegen Ace Combat 6 - Fires of Liberation und Over G Fighters.

*Military Collection 2008*
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVVSEa_C_dI

*Ace Combat 6 - Fires of Liberation* 

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmyXvXD8JH0

*Over G Fighters*

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2oP4RCmHFE

*Videovergleich Ace Combat and Over G Fighters*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipRgdAp6BeI


----------



## muertel (24. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mir *"DCS: Black Shark"* gegönnt 

Wahnsinn, so eine Simulation hat es am Pc noch nicht gegeben 

Wenn es spezifische Fragen gibt, einfach her damit...das "Spiel" bietet so viel, dass ich nicht weiss wo ich anfangen soll, also lass ich einige Bilder sprechen ^^

Nur soviel vorweg, realistischer gehts am Pc nicht! Wer im FSX mal Heli geflogen ist und nun denkt, er schafft es in Black Shark, wird gleich eines besseren belehrt! Der Start-Up dauert schon bis zu einer Viertelstunde und wenn man dann mal in der Luft ist 

Das Flugmodell ist der HAMMER 





Nur einige bunt gemischte Pics 

MFG


----------



## potzblitz (25. Januar 2009)

Kurze Frage: Wie kann man es Spielen, wenn es am 4 März erscheinen soll? Habe gerade bei Amazon nachgeschaut und dort steht das es am 4. erscheint...

Wo kann ich es denn Bestellen?


----------



## muertel (25. Januar 2009)

Ups, hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen ^^


Ich nutze die Download-Version, welche per Kreditkarte im Online-Shop von Eagle Dynamics runtergeladen werden kann (für ca. 34€)


----------



## potzblitz (25. Januar 2009)

Danke! Ist PayPal auch möglich?


----------



## muertel (26. Januar 2009)

Nein, soweit ich weiss leider nicht :/

Hier kannst du dich informieren:
DCS - Digital Combat Simulator


Und hier gibs die Systemanforderungen:
DCS - Digital Combat Simulator


----------



## Scruffy (27. Januar 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Hatte mir für den FS X das Add-on Military Collection 2008 geholt, habe aber damit ein Problem. Alle Maschinen sind durchsichtig bzw. nur weiß! Wird wohl irgendeine Einstellsache in dem Grafikmenü sein, das aber erstmal finden, da die Maschinen vom FS normal dargestellt werden.



Hast Du DX 10 aktiviert? Wenn ja probiere es mal ohne.


----------



## potzblitz (27. Januar 2009)

Danke, hat geholfen! 
Hier mal ein paar Bilder mit der B-2 Spirt - Hong Kong Int. old


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. Januar 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Danke, hat geholfen!
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder mit der B-2 Spirt - Hong Kong Int. old




Wie is das Cockpit gelungen? Wie die Fahrwerksanimationen?


----------



## Harti (5. Februar 2009)

Black Shark ist einfach nur Klasse  
Was auch nicht übel ist vom Tiefgang her, Falcon 4. Hab da sowohl das "Alte" inkl. dem megadicken Handbuch (ja sowas gab es mal und musste studiert werden) als auch die neuere Version F4:Allied Force.

Sonst kann ich im WW2-Bereich echt nur Il2-46 empfehlen. Warum die Magazine hier immer die Wertungen verreissen, keine Ahung, jedenfalls in dem Gebiet klar die Referenz.


----------



## muertel (7. Februar 2009)

Leider bin ich mit Falcon 4.0 nie so richtig warm geworden, wahrscheinlich weil ich die F16 nicht so gern mag ^^

Ich spiele immer noch Lock On, ist zwar nicht sooo komplex wie Falcon 4.0, aber man muss sich schon trotzdem damit auseinandersetzen wenn man was erreichen will (aber Eagle Dynamics lässt uns "Simulanten" nicht im Stich... Black Shark war ja erst der erste Streich, da folgen noch viel mehr Flugzeuge (Su27, Mig 29, Apache64, F16.....) und alle mit dem Simulationsgrad von Black Shark (wo das Handbuch übrigens auch 600 Seiten stark ist  )

Super finde ich auch, dass man nur die Teile der Serie kaufen kann, welche einem gefallen... aber trotzdem sind alle Spieler zusammen in der gleichen "Welt" unterwegs


----------



## Bartolomeus (8. Februar 2009)

Kann man Black Shark auch problemlos mit Maus spielen? Oder ist der Stick zwingend erforderlich?

Marko


----------



## muertel (8. Februar 2009)

Black Shark ist eine echte Hardcore-Simulation, da haben sogar Testpiloten von Kamow mitgeholfen das Ding so real wie möglich hinzukriegen. Und Kamow war am Ende selbst so angetan vom Ergebniss, dass sogar deren Firmenzeichen im Hauptmenü zu sehen ist.


Sprich du wirst im Simulationsmodus mit der Maus allein nicht weit kommen, dafür ist die Simulation zu komplex. Allerdings bietet Black Shark auch einen Arcademodus, welcher sich nur über Tastatur steuern lässt und da braucht es echt keinen Joystick. Du könntest dir, falls du mit dem Gedanken spielst dir die Sim zuzulegen, ja mal im Arcademodus probieren und bei mehr Interesse bzw. wenn du dich mehr mit dem Heli beschäftigen willst kannst du dir ja billig einen Joystick dazukaufen, gibt ja schon brauchbare für 30 € 

YouTube - DCS: Black Shark Overview Dieses Video gibt einen recht guten Überblick, du siehst auch kurz den Arcademodus.

P.s.: Es liegt natürlich immer an dir, wie sehr du dich mit der Simulation beschäftigen willst. Ich spiele z.B. immer noch Lock On und ich lerne immer noch neue Dinge! Lock On hat also jedes Game, sei es Half Life 2, Call of Duty etc. auf meiner Platte überlebt, weil man es eben nicht durchspielt und weglegt, sondern sich intensiv damit beschäftigt. Ich rate dir natürlich als Flugsim-Fan dazu, dir einen Joystick zuzulegen


----------



## Bartolomeus (9. Februar 2009)

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Eigentlich bin ich ja ein "Hardcore Simmer". Das Problem ist nur, das ich zur Zeit viel unterwegs bin und ich gerne auch mal eine Simulation hätte, die ich mal so spielen kann. Da ich nicht immer die Chance habe meinen Stick mit zu nehmen.

Naja war aber auch töricht das anzunehmen das hier nicht unbedingt ein Stick notwendig ist.

MfG Marko


----------



## potzblitz (9. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wie is das Cockpit gelungen? Wie die Fahrwerksanimationen?



Das Cockpit ist nicht wirklich gelungen, werde mal nach ein anderes Suchen was besser dazu paßt, eventuell von einer F117 Nigthhawk  Die Außentexturen sind eigentlich ganz gut gelungen. Über die Fahrwerksanimation kann ich nicht negatives/positives Berichten. Steuere zur Zeit mit ein 360 Gamepad...

Das Cockpit der Augusta Westland EH101 aus dem Acceleration Pack, sieht dagegen richtig Klasse aus

Hat einer von euch World AI Pack installiert bzw. Erfahrung damit und lohnt sich der Download ?

Hier die Bilder:


----------



## Harti (11. Februar 2009)

muertel schrieb:


> (wo das Handbuch übrigens auch 600 Seiten stark ist  )


 

bei Falcon lag das damals sogar in gedruckter Form bei.


----------



## muertel (11. Februar 2009)

Jo, das waren auch leider noch andere Zeiten 

Heute gibt es kaum mehr Flugsimulationen bzw. die Käufer sind auch nicht mehr so zahlreich... ein gedrucktes Handbuch bedeutet wieder mehr Kosten und die Entwickler wollen natürlich auch Geld verdienen, wenigstens damit sich die Arbeit gelohnt hat.... Allerdings glaube ich gelesen zu haben, dass man das gedruckte Handbuch, so man will, extra kaufen kann.


----------



## Harti (14. Februar 2009)

Bei Black Shark ja. Auch gibt es zum FSX div. Literatur, welche nicht schlecht ist.
zB "FSX läuft nicht, gibt`s nicht" oder für jemanden, der da gerade startet ist auch das Buch "Die große Pilotenschule zum Microsoft Flugsimulatur X" zu empfehlen.
Handbücher in PDF-Forum sind ja überall dabei, nur liest es sich besser, wenn man eine gedruckte Form hat.
Man sollte da generell evtl 2 Formen als Publisher anbieten. Eine Box mit Handbuch, etwas teuer und eine halt auf minimalistisch getrimmt und dort alles als PDF.
Richtigs Sim-Fans werden wohl da sicher immer die etwas komfortablere Box nehmen
Gespannt bin ich auch auf "Storm of War: Battle of Britain" was ja zum Ende des Jahres erscheinen soll und der Nachfolger zur IL2-Serie wird. Was man bisher so gesehen hat wird das wohl alles in den Schatten stellen.
Als nächstes steht aber Rise of Flight in den Regalen (wohl 1Q 2009) ne WK1 Sim mit guten alten Doppeldeckern

Man beachte da auch mal die Videos von den Entwicklern

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQN0hvcUpz4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BsGMxdFDAQ


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. Februar 2009)

funzen bei euch die Videos? Bei mir nicht.


----------



## Harti (14. Februar 2009)

keine Ahnung, warum das so lange dauert, aber beide Videos sind unter den Links zu sehen und gehen auch


----------



## Harti (20. Februar 2009)

nochmals Rise of Flight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U-_8_97k7o&eurl=http://riseofflight.com/blogs.aspx?lang=en-US


----------



## potzblitz (6. März 2009)

An alle die den FSX haben, welche Maschine(auch Mod) fliegt ihr am liebsten und kennt einer von euch ein guten Mod mit dem Space Shuttle (Start von der Rampe bis zur Landung)?
Bin schon mit dem Space Shuttle gefolgen, möchte jedoch auch den Start per Spacerampe

Hier mal ein paar Bilder, mittlerweile erreicht mein FSX-Ordner wieder die 30GB Marke und ich hab noch nicht alle Fleugzeuge eingefügt 

Hier noch welche aus dem Screenshot Tread z.B. die _*Tupolev  Tu95MS*_ oder _*Agusta Westland*_ . Sind insgesamt 7 Galarieteile auf Seite 71 & 72 

World AI hat es einer???


----------



## potzblitz (8. März 2009)

Hab jetzt mal ein Spieldemo gefunden was das Space Shuttle von Start bis zur Landung Simuliert Space Shuttle Mission 2007. *Aber kennt einer so etwas für den FSX als Addon oder Mod?
*
Hier mal ein paar Bilder von Space Shuttle Mission 2007


----------



## PCGH_Chris (9. März 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> An alle die den FSX haben, welche Maschine(auch Mod) fliegt ihr am liebsten und kennt einer von euch ein guten Mod mit dem Space Shuttle (Start von der Rampe bis zur Landung)?
> Bin schon mit dem Space Shuttle gefolgen, möchte jedoch auch den Start per Spacerampe
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder, mittlerweile erreicht mein FSX-Ordner wieder die 30GB Marke und ich hab noch nicht alle Fleugzeuge eingefügt
> ...



Ich bin irgendwie bei der 737 hängengeblieben. Das Flugmodell soll nicht besonders realistisch sein, aber sie fliegt sich schön leicht  
Ab und zu noch eine 747 oder einen Airbus aus der Long Haul-Collection (hier habe ich aber Darstellungsprobleme mit dem 3D-Cockpit). Für kleine Platzrunden die zweimototrige Turbo-Prop.

Als AI-Traffic nehme ich Ultimate Traffic. Schade nur, dass die den Support für die 1er-Version eingestellt haben. Außerdem habe ich reproduzierbare Abstürze beim Laden, wenn ich 100% UT-Traffic einstelle. 

Space-Shuttle-Erfahrungen habe ich leider keine ...


----------



## Feediator (9. März 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> An alle die den FSX haben, welche Maschine(auch Mod) fliegt ihr am liebsten



MD-80 - Ulimate Airliners Super 80 Pro von Flight1
F-14 Tomcat von Iris


----------



## TBF_Avenger (10. März 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> An alle die den FSX haben, welche Maschine(auch Mod) fliegt ihr am liebsten


-Wilco/Feelthere 737 Classic
-Captain Sim Boeing 757
-Project Airbus A320 (Freeware)


> World AI hat es einer???


World of AI? Ja, sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Sash (10. März 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> An alle die den FSX haben, welche Maschine(auch Mod) fliegt ihr am liebsten und kennt einer von euch ein guten Mod mit dem Space Shuttle (Start von der Rampe bis zur Landung)?
> Bin schon mit dem Space Shuttle gefolgen, möchte jedoch auch den Start per Spacerampe
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder, mittlerweile erreicht mein FSX-Ordner wieder die 30GB Marke und ich hab noch nicht alle Fleugzeuge eingefügt
> ...


 sag mal bitte wo du den b52 her hast.. hab mal von einer seite den b2 runtergeladen, irgendwie ist das ding total blöd. aussen keine richtigen texturen, farbe, innen kein cockpit oder so.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. März 2009)

FSX Military Aircraft - Fly Away Simulation, Flight Simulator #1


----------



## Sash (10. März 2009)

danke, aber die wollen ja geld haben...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. März 2009)

Flight Simulator Downloads - Microsoft Flight Simulator X, FSX, FS2004 FS2004, FS2002, FS2000, FS98, Combast Flight Simulator 3, CFS3, CFS2 & CFS Add-ons!

stimmt wollen die: dann versuch mal den


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. März 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Flight Simulator Downloads - Microsoft Flight Simulator X, FSX, FS2004 FS2004, FS2002, FS2000, FS98, Combast Flight Simulator 3, CFS3, CFS2 & CFS Add-ons!
> 
> stimmt wollen die: dann versuch mal den




Hat einer mit den Mashdateien von der Seite Erfahrung gemacht? Ich zieh zur Probe im Moment Hawaii.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. März 2009)

nein habe bis jetzt noch keine Landschaft und auch keine neuen Flugzeuge versucht

am liebsten wäre mir ja ein Mod Ordner wo ich einfach nur die neuen Dateien rein tun muss und es läuft oder eine ---.exe die alles selbst macht


----------



## potzblitz (11. März 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> sag mal bitte wo du den b52 her hast.. hab mal von einer seite den b2 runtergeladen, irgendwie ist das ding total blöd. aussen keine richtigen texturen, farbe, innen kein cockpit oder so.



Hier auf Simnetwork.com bekommst du ihn, hab in direkt verlinkt *B52 *. Ist Kostenlos, aber mit Wartezeit 1200 Sekunden für den Download. Hab da die meisten Model runtergeladen


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (11. März 2009)

IL-2 Sturmovik mit sämtlichen Addons sowie IL-2 1946

sehr geniale serie


----------



## potzblitz (11. März 2009)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> IL-2 Stumorvik mit sämtlichen Addons sowie IL-2 1946
> 
> sehr geniale serie



Ja, da gebe ich dir recht! Hab die IL-2 Gold Edition...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. März 2009)

habe auch eine IL2-Sturmovik Version von 2002 (steht auf der CD/DVD) aber mag es nicht da war mir JSF sowie Blazing Angels 1+2 und  ist mir Hawk lieber aber das leuft schlecht ohne Absturz unter XP und/oder Vista


----------



## Sash (12. März 2009)

danke dir.. 1200sec sind ne lange zeit. lustig, colonel one oder einen raptor.. sogar ein isd gibts da.. wie die wohl fliegen..


----------



## potzblitz (12. März 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> danke dir.. 1200sec sind ne lange zeit. lustig, colonel one oder einen raptor.. sogar ein isd gibts da.. wie die wohl fliegen..



Hab es immer gemacht wenn ich im Forum unterwegs war, da hab ich so 4-5 Downloads geschaft, aber da waren es noch 900 Sekunden


----------



## CentaX (13. März 2009)

In unterschiedlichen Browsern (hab Opera und IE benutzt) kann man dann auch 2 gleichzeitig machen^^
Die F-14 ist echt geil gemacht, im Cockpit gibts zwar fehler und das sieht "billig" aus, aber die Schwenkflügel sind einfach nur geil 
Ansonsten noch nicht viel probiert... 
Hab mir da aber einige Flugzeuge geladen, die Su-47 ist auch einen Blick wert, muss auch mal die F/A-37 Talon (die aus Stealth^^) ausprobieren...  Installiert sind sie schon, bloß noch keine Zeit gehabt. Naja, das hol ich jetzt mal nach


----------



## Sash (13. März 2009)

was mich stört ist ja das die texturen nicht dx10 kompatibel sind, auch das cockpit ist nur 2d..


----------



## muertel (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url][/IMG]*DCS: Black Shark* _(Multiplayer Coop)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## potzblitz (26. April 2009)

Habe mir den Mega Airport Frankfurt mal gegönnt, hab jetzt aber mal ne Frage ob er sofort alles in den FSX Standart Frankfurt/Main  zufügt, da ich keine andere Option/Eintrag sehe?!


----------



## PCGH_Chris (27. April 2009)

Ich versteh die Frage nicht ganz - ich hab das Add-on auch. Installieren, starten, fertig - normalerweise taucht der in der Szenerie-Liste auf, wo du ihn an- und abschalten kannst (kann aber gerade nicht nachschauen)


----------



## potzblitz (30. April 2009)

PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Installieren, starten, fertig - normalerweise taucht der in der Szenerie-Liste auf, wo du ihn an- und abschalten kannst (kann aber gerade nicht nachschauen)



Also ist er dann im FSX Frankurt/Main (Standart) übergegangen? Da ich in der Flughafenauswahl nur den Frankfurt/Main angezeigt bekommen und nicht wie in der Szeneriebibliothek z.B. Mega Airport Frankfurt. Bei Einstellung-Szeneriebibliothek im FSX ist er Aktiviert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (8. Mai 2009)

Genau. Der Airport wird quasi automatisch aktualisiert, was du auch an den Funkfrequenzen merken solltest. Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, hatten sich einige bei mir geändert. Bin aber länger nicht mehr ab EDDF geflogen ... ich versuche heute Abend mal nachzuschauen

Edit: Hab hier ien bisschen was gefunden:
ILS - Frequenzen Frankfurt - Microsoft FlightSimulator X - FlightXPress - das Forum


----------



## potzblitz (6. Juni 2009)

Mega Airport läuft super. Habe jetzt aber ein Problem mit My Traffic 5.2a  Irgendwie bekomme ich es nicht hin...die Flughäfen sind wie leer gefegt obwohl es in den Einstellung - Luftverkehr alles auf 100% steht!
Mit dem MyTraffic Communicator habe ich es auch so gemacht wie beschrieben und zum Schluß die Manage FSX.cfg im Setting geladen.
Hat einer Erfahrung mit dem Programm ?


----------



## potzblitz (6. November 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich schon etwas neues zum FS XI ? Es wurde in letzter Zeit etwas Ruhig um den Nachfolger!


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (6. November 2009)

Hallöchen, wie ich erst gelesen habe wurden ja die studios verkauft von aerosoft und somit auch die entwicklungen und ob es FSXI gibt ist unklar bleibt abzu warten ich hoffe es natürlich sehr das dieses lange Projekt nicht stillgelegt wird das wäre ein schneidend für diese Branche.


----------



## potzblitz (6. November 2009)

Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Hallöchen, wie ich erst gelesen habe wurden ja die studios verkauft von aerosoft und somit auch die entwicklungen und ob es FSXI gibt ist unklar bleibt abzu warten ich hoffe es natürlich sehr das dieses lange Projekt nicht stillgelegt wird das wäre ein schneidend für diese Branche.



Aerosoft stellt die Addon her der FS wurde von den MS Game Studios programiert, welche aber in letzter Zeit massig Leute entlassen hatte.


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (6. November 2009)

Ich habe nur was von aerosoft gelesen oder so ähnlich nunja fakt ist teile des studios wurden verkauft ob nun noch ein weiter teil rauskommt ist fraglich.


----------



## potzblitz (6. November 2009)

Ja, leider  Hätte ja normalerweise mit Dx11 erscheinen müssen, um die Vorzüge von Dx11 zu zeigen, so wie es beim FS X war! Habe seit ein paar Monaten nichts mehr neues über den FS XI gelesen. Sollte doch eigentlich nach dem neuen Train Simulator erscheinen, von dem ich auch schon lange nicht mehr gehört habe.
Mal sehen ob einer etwas neues gehört hat


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (6. November 2009)

genau so sieht es aus bin ich mal gespannt beim trainsimulator habe ich schon lang nichts mehr gehört


----------



## potzblitz (6. November 2009)

Ja, die letzte News war auch von letztes Jahr und da hieß es das er zum Weihnachtsgeschäft 2009 erscheinen sollte..
Hier mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Philipus II (7. November 2009)

Da könnte echt mal was weitergehen.
Wenn man überlegt, was inzwischen möglich ist, sind die aktuellen Sims echt weit zurück.
Auch einen WWII Kampfflugzeugsimulator wie IL2 mit neuer Technik wäre mal fällig.


----------



## Jor-El (7. November 2009)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Auch einen WWII Kampfflugzeugsimulator wie IL2 mit neuer Technik wäre mal fällig.



Echt?
Na, dann lass uns mal gemeinsam beten....
Wings of Prey


----------



## potzblitz (8. November 2009)

Die Seite ladet etwas langsam, hier mal ein Video. Ist wohl eine erweiterte Version von IL2 - Birds of Prey 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2iM4Sav-MM


----------



## Havenger (8. November 2009)

also ms hat soweit ich weis die flight sim serie eingestellt. ABER : verkündet sich nicht aus diesem genre zurück zuziehen ...

das es einen train sim 2 nicht geben wird ist ja klar also kann es nur ein neuer flight sim werden ...


----------



## potzblitz (9. November 2009)

Ja, die meisten ehmaligen Mitarbeiter der MS Game Studios haben ein eigenes Studio gegründet.

Cascade Game Foundry von ihrem ersten Projekt wird demnächst eine Demo erscheinen siehe auch den Link 

Aus der Presse war zu vernehmen....
"Die Gründer, _Creative Director_ *Rick Selby* und _Managing Director_ *Kathie Flood* sind keine Anfänger auf dem Gebiet der Simulation. Beide sind ehemalige _Microsoft Aces Studio_ Leiter und Industrieveteranen. *Cascade Game Foundry* will die Lücke füllen, die Microsoft mit seinem unerwarteten Austritt aus der Branche hinterlassen hat und mit neusten Graphik- und Simulations Technologien neue Masstäbe setzen."
Link


----------



## Havenger (9. November 2009)

also das train sim 2 bild is aber von der lok her schön nur die gleise sehen komisch aus ( besonders die dinger dessen name mir grad entfallen ist ) sieht für mich bald wie ein train sim 1 mit aufpolierter grafik aus ...


----------



## ROTOR (10. November 2009)

Hallo Simpiloten

Hier eine Empfehlung meinerseits:

About Game / Rise Of Flight

Gute Sache. Ein wenig Old-School halt!  Aber gute Grafik.

Gruss
ROTOR


----------



## potzblitz (15. November 2009)

ROTOR schrieb:


> Hallo Simpiloten
> 
> Hier eine Empfehlung meinerseits:
> 
> ...



Schlecht ist es nicht, aber leider muß man sich die anderen (besseren) Doppeltdecker extra kaufen 

Spielt eigentlich einer von euch den FS X online ???


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. November 2009)

nein habe es im Regal stehen und noch nicht auf Win 7 installiert werde damit wohl auch noch bis ich eine GTX 3xx habe warten...

Arma 2 mit F16 Mod und einigen weiteren ist auch ganz nett 

siehe meine Bilder aus dem Arma 2 Treat

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ault-2-patch-1-04-released-9.html#post1272602

und so gut sieht MS FS X nie aus selbst wenn ich mal alles ihrgendwann auf max bei 40 fps stellen könnte


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Januar 2010)

Wer hat "Wings of Prey" schon gezockt? Sim oder Arcade? 

Sauge gerade die Demo...


----------



## Rotax (12. Januar 2010)

Lol, grad den Thread entdeckt, sauge ebenfalls gerade die Demo, in Youtube-Videos sieht das ganze grafisch ja schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus.

Edit: Sehe gerade du hast ja schon gestern abend gepostet...


----------



## JackBen (12. Januar 2010)

Habe es mir am Sonntagabend gegönnt.

Es ist ein wenig ,seichter' wie mein geliebtes IL-2. Auswahlmöglichkeiten egal welcher Belange sind dort ebenfalls zahlreicher.

Aber spielspaßmäßig und vor allem technisch (<- 1A) ist Wings of Prey endlich mal frisches (und gutes) Futter für alle WW2-Szenariofans. Gibt es ja leider viel zu selten etwas brauchbares... Ich kann es empfehlen!

Gerade für ein Ründchen nach Feierabend ist es auch ganz zugänglich  .


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (12. Januar 2010)

Ich habe die Demo heute mittag ausprobiert.....
Die Grafik ist gut, mir machte die Steuerung ein wenig Probleme,mittlerweile klappts aber ganz gut


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Januar 2010)

-WW2 find ich nicht so interessant
-WW1 wäre schon interesanter
-am besten hat mir immer noch JSF gefallen / ein 2. Teil der noch mal den 1.beinhaltet (der auf aktuellen Systemen läuft, [ohne Abstürze] wäre ganz nett)

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Own3r (31. Januar 2010)

Ich hab den FSX + das Acceleration Pack
Finde es auch schade das die langjährige Flugzeugsimulationsserie von Microsoft eingestellt wurde. Aber vll. tut sich da ja mal wieder etwas


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Februar 2010)

Hab durch das Lesen hier mal wieder Lust bekommen und mein Joystick rausgekramt. FSX Gold installiert und mir mal die Antonov runtergeladen. macht mal wieder Spass


----------



## Jan565 (2. Februar 2010)

Hm... ich glaube ich werfe jetzt mal Flight Simulator 95 in raum. Aus meiner sicht alt, aber immer noch gut für einsteiger. Das Spiel muss ich nur noch wieder finden .

Lohnt es eigentlich sich FS X zu kaufen? Ich fand 95 etwas eintönig. Klar ist auch von 1995 und war mein erstes Spiel für Win 95/98. Was kann man denn so bei FS X alles machen ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Februar 2010)

Bei deinem und meinem Rechner eher nicht (habe es mir in Gold Version mit Add On Inklusive trotzdem gekauft und steht noch im Schrank mit neuer Grafikkarte werde ich es aber noch mal testen.
-da man da immer noch nicht alles auf Anschlag aufdrehen kann
-mir fehlt auch ein Militärischer Teil mit Luftkämpfen und Anfgriffen auf Panzer und andere Ziele


----------



## Jan565 (2. Februar 2010)

Das die anforderung schon sehr hoch ist für das Spiel, wusste ich schon, aber das man es nicht mal mit einer 5850 schafft auf alles im Anschlag ist schon ziemlich fragwürdig. Ist es Grafisch denn auch gerechtfertigt ?


----------



## RT666 (2. Februar 2010)

Also im militären Bereich finde ich Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X. nicht schlecht. Hat auf jeden Fall ne recht gute Grafik.
Im zivilen Bereich ist natürlich FS-X das Non plus ultra.

Aber natürlich kommt keine Simulation an die Realität heran.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Februar 2010)

Hawk habe ich auch aber da war JSF teilweise besser nur stürtzt das zu oft ab und ist recht alt.


----------



## Falco (2. Februar 2010)

Jan565: Eigentlich müste dein System für FSX  für hohe einstellung zureichen!! Wenn das selbst ich super zocken kann (hab fast alle Regler voll, außer Szenerien,Sichtweite  und Bodenschatten) 4aa/16af, läuft super flüsig!

Must halt natürlich die 2 Patches installieren, damit läuft es stabieler und flüssiger,


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Februar 2010)

ja wenn das wort außer nicht wäre dann...


----------



## Falco (2. Februar 2010)

na ich hab ja auch nur en triple Core! Mit nem übertackteten Quad must das doch gehn!


----------



## steffen0278 (2. Februar 2010)

Was für 2 Patche? Hab FSX + Acceleration Pack


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Februar 2010)

SP1 und SP2 für FSX 

ist aber teilweise schon in der Version mit drin je nach dem welche man kauft 

vielleicht auch beide schon dabei


----------



## Sash (6. Februar 2010)

hat einer von euch wings of prey? gibts bei steam, hab mir mal die demo gezogen. sieht ganz nett aus, aber ist glaube ich nur auf englisch.

rise of flight gibts ja bei amazon und ist komplett deutsch, oder? aber da muß man sich glaube ich jeden neuen flieger extra hinzukaufen, für 5€..


----------



## Own3r (10. Februar 2010)

Ich kann FSX leider nicht voll aufdrehen, aber ich meine wenn ich mir eine HD5870 kaufen würde oder die kommenden GTX400-Serie würde es doch flüssig laufen, oder?


----------



## Sash (10. Februar 2010)

glaube nicht das deine cpu das schaffen würde.. fsx nutzt alles ziemlich aus.


----------



## Own3r (13. Februar 2010)

@Sash
Meinst du ich sollte mir einen i7 kaufen nur weil der Phenom II X4 955(*einer* der besten AMD Prozessoren!) zu schlecht ist!?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Februar 2010)

nein nur wenn Geld nicht dein Hauptproblem ist aber viel mehr FPS wird es nicht bringen
kauf dir lieber eine neue Grafikkarte GTX 275 oder 285 oder eine die erst noch kommt oder eben eine vergleichbare von ATI/AMD

aber weniger FPS wirst du auch nicht haben eher ein paar mehr (aber dafür 250 Euro + Mainbord lohnt nicht wirklich)


----------



## muertel (14. Februar 2010)

Ich habe auch einen Phenom II und eine 8800GT und habe den FSX voll aufgedreht, sogar mit Zusatzaddons REX und FEX 

Hardwaremäßig kannst du nicht viel reissen, leider gibs auch keine allgemein gültigen Tipps welche Hardware nun den FSX smooth laufen lässt und welche nicht!

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen dich mal an "JACK RABBITz" Tutorial zu halten:

NEUES Grafikkompedium 2010: FSX, Tweaks, CFG, Out of Memory - FSX Hilfe - FS-Flightcrew


Schön Schritt für Schritt durchmachen und gegenfalls ein wenig an deine Hardware anpassen - ich habe zwar immer noch nicht DURCHGEHEND 30 fps (was in New Xork z.b.) schlicht unmöglich ist - aber beim "normalen" Fliegen, auch in München oder so, immer bei 25-30... über den Wolken dann über 50 bis 100 fps! Dabei habe ich vor allem Wert auf scharfe, knackige Texturen ohne "Verwischeffekt" (Blurries) gelegt...

Meine Settings sind alle auf high (bis auf Wasser, eine Stufe drunter, sollte aber allgemein bekannt sein dass dieser Regler NICHT auf max. gehört  ), 1680*1050 inkl. 4AA und 16AF!

Verkehr ist auch beinahe voll aufgedreht und einige Verbesserungen in der .cfg File (und NEIN, ich werde meine .cfg nicht uploaden, einfach weil die bei MIR super läuft und jeder seine eigene zusammenstellen muss - einfach eine fremde verwenden bringt NIX!)

So, hoffe du versuchst es mal mit dem Tutorial und wünsche dir viel Glück (Aufrüsten würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht)


----------



## Mister HighSetting (15. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe das mal endlich irgendwann mal bald..... der Nachfolger von IL2 rauskommt:Storm of War-Battle of Britain. Seit 2007 ist es angekündigt und immer wieder verschoben worden. Die paar Ingamebilder und Videos sahen sehr beeindruckend aus. Hoffentlich kommt es noch!


----------



## potzblitz (20. Februar 2010)

Das neue *Wings of Prey* wird wohl der Nachfolger von IL2! Schau mal hier.

*Gaijin *Entwickler von *IL2 Sturmovik - Birds of Prey* für die PS3 und xbox360 ist der gleich wie für das PC Spiel *Wings of Prey*, nur eben ohne IL2 davor


----------



## Nomad (28. Februar 2010)

mal ne frage: profitiert FSX von nem höheren CPU-Takt oder von ner schnellern graka? hab meinen i7 auf 3.8 Ghz laufen und i-wie müsste es z.b auf KLAX (L.A) schneller als ~25-40 Fps (je nach perspektive) laufen ,oder?
hab alles auf hoch (nicht sehr hoch) und ersten punkt angepasst! morgen lad ich mal noch nen screen von den Einst.!


----------



## potzblitz (1. März 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> mal ne frage: profitiert FSX von nem höheren CPU-Takt oder von ner schnellern graka? hab meinen i7 auf 3.8 Ghz laufen und i-wie müsste es z.b auf KLAX (L.A) schneller als ~25-40 Fps (je nach perspektive) laufen ,oder?
> hab alles auf hoch (nicht sehr hoch) und ersten punkt angepasst! morgen lad ich mal noch nen screen von den Einst.!



Der FSX profitiert auf jeden Fall von einer höheren CPU-Taktung, wie genau sieht es den mit der Einstellung der Geländetextur aus?

Les dir mal den Link *NEUES Grafikkompedium 2010: FSX, Tweaks,  CFG, Out of Memory* von JACK RABBITz durch, den muertel oben auch schon erwähnt hat!!!


----------



## potzblitz (4. Dezember 2011)

Mal was neues vom *Microsoft Flight*,ab Januar 2012 startet der Beta-Test. Wer gerne die Beta spielen will soll sich mit seiner Windows Live ID anmelden und hier Teilnehmen *MS Connect Beta Flight* 

Alle Neuigkeiten auf der Facebook Seite Facebook-MSFlight

Quelle: Microsoft Flight: Werden Sie Beta-Tester

*Info: Beta program accepting applications*

So gerade mal Angemeldet und hier die Regel zur Beta 

Microsoft FLIGHT Beta Application Survey



* kennzeichnet ein Pflichtfeld. *Microsoft Flight – Terms of Use and Nondisclosure Agreement*

By playing the Microsoft® Flight beta, you acknowledge that everything  related to this beta is confidential and should be treated as  confidential. Please keep in mind that features you see in this beta may  change or be removed in the final version and those  features should always remain confidential.
 1. Do not take photos, videos, or audio recordings of the beta software.
2. Do not post photos, videos, or audio recordings of the beta software on any venue.
3. Do not describe any part of the beta software on any venue except the official Flight Beta Connect website.
4. Do not allow others to play or watch you play the beta software.
5. Do not leave the beta software running unattended. 
6. Do not leave the official Flight Beta Connect website running unattended.
7. Do not threaten or abuse other participants in the beta software or on the official Flight Beta Connect website.
8. Do not attempt to hack, modify, decompile, reverse engineer, or otherwise tamper with the beta software.
9. Do not attempt to hack or otherwise interrupt the official Flight Beta Connect website.
10. Do not attempt to copy or redistribute the beta software.
11. Do not provide your download token to someone else. It is meant for you only.
12. ALL content related to this beta, including beta announcements and  other e-mails, screenshots taken by yourself or other beta participants,  Microsoft surveys related to Microsoft Flight, forum posts, bugs, the  game itself, and any other content or communications  related to the beta are confidential and not to be shared with any  other person or venue outside of this beta.
13. You understand that you will be using beta software which, while  unlikely, may cause crashes or other errors on your PC, and agree to use  the software at your own risk. Microsoft will not be responsible for  repairing or replacing personal equipment that  may be damaged as a result of using beta software.

By submitting the application survey below, you are giving your consent  to receive e-mails from Microsoft that are related to this beta and  agreeing to maintain confidentiality. Violations of these Terms of Use  and Nondisclosure Agreement may result in being  banned from the beta and/or legal action.


----------



## jensi251 (5. Dezember 2011)

Danke, hab mich mal beworben.


----------



## potzblitz (13. Dezember 2011)

So der neue MS Flight youtube channel ist online gegangen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_Acxry2HXQ


----------

